# Removed rear seats for repair



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

I removed my rear seats to fix the torn corners (3). This was quite simple. Took about 10 minutes to remove and I didnt see any plastic clips that people have talked about that they say break and cannot be ordered. The seat backs were brought in and stripped down until I could reach the torn corners. I have a few steps I will take and need some advised. 1st I will trim the cusions at the areas were the rips started. A person that repairs seat told me this when he repaired a seat back for a GTO. 2nd I was thinking of sewing Velcro strips in between the repair and using the Velcro to help keep things together. 3rd I was thinking of stapling the repair closed. Maybe I will do all three What do you guys think. I got the seat covers off pretty easy and was able to turn them inside out and can see as I (experimented) stapled them together they held well but I only used a paper stapler. I was thinking of something a little bigger. Lowes and homedepot Velcro hold well and im sure there is real strong velcro from military and police stores. The seat covers are held in by velcro and glue and clips on the edge of the seats. The back head rest come off by pushing a button . Any other help or Ideas would be appreciated-confused:confused----------Danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Ok i guess no one wants to share there secrets------danfigg


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would sew them if that's how it was originally done. Use some marine grade UV resistant thread! Eric


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Ours was replaced under warrenty. I'm not sure if it is the actual sticking that fails or the leather tears though.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Well the good part is the leather is not torn. The threading just seperates so I figure I would use a stronger thread but the velcro idea was to keep it together and not put stress on the stitching. Also I think I know where the rushing sound of wind is coming from. Does anyone else here it when they drive there GTO----------Danfigg


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

danfigg said:


> Well the good part is the leather is not torn. The threading just seperates so I figure I would use a stronger thread but the velcro idea was to keep it together and not put stress on the stitching. Also I think I know where the rushing sound of wind is coming from. Does anyone else here it when they drive there GTO----------Danfigg


I had my rear seatbacks replaced under warranty. Good thing because it would have costs over $1100 for new seatbacks from GMPD. Good luck repairing them... I would have definately tried repairing them before i had to spend this kind of money on new seat back covers.
GM Parts Department: Buy genuine GM auto parts & aftermarket accessories at wholesale prices.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

danfigg said:


> *I removed my rear seats to fix the torn corners (3). This was quite simple. Took about 10 minutes to remove and I didnt see any plastic clips that people have talked about that they say break and cannot be ordered.*



The seat backs that have the clips that break are the front seats. Just pull the plastic piece with the seat back pocket in it off your front seats and you will see the clips that break because now you will have some too.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

i just fixed mine last week. i used thick nylon thread and rethreaded thru holes.i also put lexol leather conditioner on inside of covers before i did it. it made them alot softer and easier to bend and move around.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Did any of you guys drive the car with the back seats out. I cant believe how loud and the sound of rushing air that is so obvious with the back seats removed. Once the seats are fixed I will try to resolve this to. I know I've been dragging this on but I will be working till may 26th with no days off so I havent had time to do anything ( lots of OT). I think the opening in the sheet metal that leads to the trunk has alot to do with the noise. I will try duct tape and then drive the car and see if there is an improvement in sound deadening. I also think the speaker areas in the back allows noise into the cabin so I guess this will be trial and error unless some one else has any ideas. This will also be a good time to change the rear speakers and get the windows tinted since the seats are out------danfigg


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me know how you do. I have the same problem and took it to the local autoglass/upholstery shop and he said the leather shrinks and causes it to pull apart from the other pieces of leather which causes the stitches to tear. He said my leather was hard as a rock where it pulled apart and couldn't be repaired. He was gonna fix it with vinyl but couldn't find an identical match and I've been too scared to go talk to the stealership.


----------

